# Events in Florida



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

I am spending the month in Fort Pierce, Florida. Is there any knitting or crochet events happening in the area? Any church bazars? Thanks


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've found a few good sales in NJ using
http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites


----------



## mimiof5 (Dec 29, 2012)

There is a very nice yarn shop in Vero Beach called Knitty Gritty.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

St Martin dePorres in Jensen Beach will be having a bazaar on Dec 6 and 7. Our group also meets there on Thurs from 2 to 4. It's drop in so you don't have to stay the whole time.


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you all for the input. This will certainly keep me busy. 
I am loving the hot weather here. 
CB


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you. I will try and make it down there.
CB


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Great Balls of Yarn is no longer in business. Their is a group of us who meet on Wed a.m. Around 10:30 at Panera Bread in Palm City. Also another group meets on Mondays around noon at the Treasure Coast Mall food court. You won't miss the long table of Knitters!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I will be in deerfield beach for the month of january, do not knowvthe area, 
Is there anything going on that time of year related to crafts and knitting? Is there a.michaels or joanne's ?


----------



## ChrisCre8s (Nov 7, 2012)

Deerfield isn't too far from me. I live in Boynton. There are 2 really good yarn shops near me. Just imagine It in lake worth and Knitters Nook . When will u be down.


----------



## ChrisCre8s (Nov 7, 2012)

Deerfield isn't too far from me. I live in Boynton. There are 2 really good yarn shops near me. Just imagine It in lake worth and Knitters Nook .


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a group of knitters who meet at Panera in West Port St. Lucie. Ft Pierce is about 20 minutes away. I work and am unable to attend but if you call Panera, the manager is helpful in letting you know if they are meeting.

Perhaps the group will be able to tell you of events. 772-237-8088


----------

